# Trick or Treat early



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie got a beautiful new Halloween Dress from Linda Higgins (of dogdressesbylindahiggins). The dress reverses to purple w/black dots bodice with same bright colored, striped skirt. You tie it around the waist with the attached ribbons. These pictures really don't do it justice. Dixie decided since she had it and the bow to match on we'd go for a walk.







Thanks for the treat, can we go now?







Are we gonna walk or take pictures?







Hmmph! Ok one more.







Finally, we're walking!








This last one was taken in August. She was looking out the window at me framed by the flowers. I thought it was kind of cute.
Thanks for looking. :biggrin:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Elaine, I LOVE that dress! What I like is you can use it again. OMG, Dixie is gorgeous. I particularly love the picture in the window. It should be on a greeting card!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a beautiful girl with her cute halloween dress, i would give her loads of treats , and the pic by the window adorable !! thanks for sharing !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Elaine, Dixie is a beauty:wub: love the dress, but my favorite is Dixie looking out the window with the flowers around her pretty face:wub: Give her kisses from awntie:smootch:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a beautiful girl you have.... You need to post more pictures of her.
The dress is adorable, love it. The last picture is precious.:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh she look so sweet!!! Please show us the other side of the dress!!! I love the idea of a reversible dress!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Dixie looks adorable in her new dress and I love the picture of her framed by the flowers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you to all of you for your very sweet comments. I'll try to get a half way decent picture of the other side for you Erin. Give me a while.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks gorgeous! And I LOVE picture of her in the window!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine -- Dixie is just too cute. You should post pics more often. I love the ones of her in her Halloween dress, but I especially love the one of her in the window.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Dixie looks so gorgeous!
That is a neat dress! Does it attach with velcro too?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, Miss Dixie :wub:is looking adorable & precious in her pretty new dress. Love the colors on her. It's a great dress for a beautiful little girl. Love that last shot Elaine, looks like she's keeping close tabs on you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elaine - Dixie looks gorgeous!!:wub::wub: What great colors for her. And I like the bow matching the trim on the dress. I wish every day was Halloween Can I borrow her? I just want to walk her wearing that


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Elaine, I LOVE that dress! What I like is you can use it again. OMG, Dixie is gorgeous. I particularly love the picture in the window. It should be on a greeting card!!!!:wub::wub:


Thank you so much. It's like getting two dresses in one. I love it. Wow, a greeting card!



uniquelovdolce said:


> what a beautiful girl with her cute halloween dress, i would give her loads of treats , and the pic by the window adorable !! thanks for sharing !


 Thanks so much.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Elaine, Dixie is a beauty:wub: love the dress, but my favorite is Dixie looking out the window with the flowers around her pretty face:wub: Give her kisses from awntie:smootch:


Kisses given Paula. That window picture is a hit I guess. 



mary-anderson said:


> What a beautiful girl you have.... You need to post more pictures of her.
> The dress is adorable, love it. The last picture is precious.:wub:


Thanks Mary.



jpupart said:


> Dixie looks adorable in her new dress and I love the picture of her framed by the flowers.


Thank you.



Miss_Annie said:


> She looks gorgeous! And I LOVE picture of her in the window!:wub:


Thanks! Gee I'm glad I added that picture.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Elaine -- Dixie is just too cute. You should post pics more often. I love the ones of her in her Halloween dress, but I especially love the one of her in the window.


Thanks Lynn. When we go out together I love seeing her face in that window when we get home.



Canada said:


> Dixie looks so gorgeous!
> That is a neat dress! Does it attach with velcro too?


The neck attaches with velcro. The waist ties with the attached ribbons.



momtoboo said:


> AWWWWW, Miss Dixie :wub:is looking adorable & precious in her pretty new dress. Love the colors on her. It's a great dress for a beautiful little girl. Love that last shot Elaine, looks like she's keeping close tabs on you.


Thanks Sue. The colors are really bright and pretty. You'd love the clip on the bow. Seems everyone likes that last shot. I'm glad I added it. Yes, she does keep very close tabs on me. LOL



Snowbody said:


> Elaine - Dixie looks gorgeous!!:wub::wub: What great colors for her. And I like the bow matching the trim on the dress. I wish every day was Halloween Can I borrow her? I just want to walk her wearing that


Sure you can borrow her. Have her in FL by the first week of Oct.



Hunter's Mom said:


> oh she look so sweet!!! Please show us the other side of the dress!!! I love the idea of a reversible dress!


OK Erin, I took some pictures for you. I'm going to see if I can add them now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is the reverse side of the dress for Erin.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG that dress is totally TDF!!! And Miss Dixie look perfect in it!

I love the window picture, too! It is lovely!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Sher.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Elaine - the other side of the dress is just as beautiful! I do love those colors on Dixie - the Purple and Orange really stand out against her snow-white hair! Thank you for showing us the other side


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Elaine, I love both sides of the dress. I have to say Dixie makes a lovely model.:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dixie sure is a beautiful young lady, esp. all dressed up in her gorgeous dress. Absolutely LOVE that last picture!!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Elaine, I love that first picture with Dixie's tongue sticking out!!! She looks so cute and I love that darling dress on her!!! :wub: 

What a little ham, LOL.....it looks like she likes her "walks" as much as my kids do!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Elaine, Dixie is so precious. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Elaine, Dixie looks adorable in her dress!!! :wub: I love it!!!!

Dixie, youse sure does wooks bootiful in youse new dwess, i wuvs it!!! :heart: Nosewicks to my Best Gurl, Riley!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well no wonder she's going early - she knows she should get extra treats for looking so pretty in her new dress!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Elaine, Dixie is just gorgeous! And she poses so perfectly for you! That is such a darling dress...perfect for sweet Dixie. And the picture at the window is just too cute! :tender:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Elaine, I love that dress and I really do mean love it! Dixie looks adorable and I love the way her hair is cut too. She's looking good!!:thumbsup:
The picture in the window is priceless. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The BEST! How sweet! I could just kiss that face!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yaaaay! You posted Dixie pics! :cheer: I love Linda Higgins designs, so beautiful and elegant.....just like Dixie! Love the first tongue pose, she's such a doll. I also love the reverse side of the dress, too, so bright and cheerful. I'm not big on Halloween or autumn colors, but, I love this dress, esp. on Dixie! :wub: :wub: Dixie is very photogenic, I'm glad you posted that last photo too, Elaine. Hmmmmm.....do you have any other photos you are keeping from us? If so, you need to post them! Edited to add: I love how the flowers are framing Dixie's face in the last photo. :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Elaine - the other side of the dress is just as beautiful! I do love those colors on Dixie - the Purple and Orange really stand out against her snow-white hair! Thank you for showing us the other side


You're welcome Erin. I'm glad you liked the other side. I did too!



mary-anderson said:


> Elaine, I love both sides of the dress. I have to say Dixie makes a lovely model.:wub:


Thanks Mary.



Maisie and Me said:


> Dixie sure is a beautiful young lady, esp. all dressed up in her gorgeous dress. Absolutely LOVE that last picture!!!:wub:


Thanks Michelle. Say hi to Maisie.



The A Team said:


> Elaine, I love that first picture with Dixie's tongue sticking out!!! She looks so cute and I love that darling dress on her!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> What a little ham, LOL.....it looks like she likes her "walks" as much as my kids do!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Pat. I'm love tongue pictures too. Yes, she loves her walks.



princessre said:


> Elaine, Dixie is so precious. Thanks for sharing your photos.


Thank you Sophia.



mysugarbears said:


> Elaine, Dixie looks adorable in her dress!!! :wub: I love it!!!!
> 
> 
> Dixie, youse sure does wooks bootiful in youse new dwess, i wuvs it!!! :heart: Nosewicks to my Best Gurl, Riley!


Thanks Debbie. Dixie says Fank yu berry mutch Riley. I gwad yu wike my dwess. Dat wuz berry impotent to me. Nosewicks back to yu Riley. xxxxx


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

PreciousPrince said:


> Well no wonder she's going early - she knows she should get extra treats for looking so pretty in her new dress!


Anything for extra treats Ashley. I never thought of that, the little devil.



susie and sadie said:


> Oh, Elaine, Dixie is just gorgeous! And she poses so perfectly for you! That is such a darling dress...perfect for sweet Dixie. And the picture at the window is just too cute! :tender:


Thanks so much Allison. It is a beautiful dress. I like the window picture too.



njdrake said:


> Elaine, I love that dress and I really do mean love it! Dixie looks adorable and I love the way her hair is cut too. She's looking good!!:thumbsup:
> The picture in the window is priceless. :wub:


Thanks Jane. I knew you'd love her dresses. Dixie says thanks for the nice compliments.



Sandcastles said:


> The BEST! How sweet! I could just kiss that face!


Thanks so much.



suzimalteselover said:


> Yaaaay! You posted Dixie pics! :cheer: I love Linda Higgins designs, so beautiful and elegant.....just like Dixie! Love the first tongue pose, she's such a doll. I also love the reverse side of the dress, too, so bright and cheerful. I'm not big on Halloween or autumn colors, but, I love this dress, esp. on Dixie! :wub: :wub: Dixie is very photogenic, I'm glad you posted that last photo too, Elaine. Hmmmmm.....do you have any other photos you are keeping from us? If so, you need to post them! Edited to add: I love how the flowers are framing Dixie's face in the last photo. :wub2:


LOL, thanks for the lovely compliments Suzi. Thanks for the nudge too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Elaine, I like to see Dixie in her new, colourful dress! As always, she looks very beautiful!!! 

My favourite pic is also the one of her looking out of the window with your pretty flowers in front! Way too cute! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful dress, beautiful pics, and most of all, a beautiful girl!:wub::wub: Thanks for sharing


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Dixie in her darling dress with her bow. The last picture of the dress is to die for!!! She is such a beauty!!! The very last picture of Dixie looking out the window is sooooo darling and framed by your pretty flowers!!! That is a great way to say goodby to summer!!! Thanks for sharing Elaine~~:chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie says, "Hubba, hubba, Miss Dixie!"


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that dress is beautiful and looks absolutely ADORABLE! on Dixie!! she's so darned cute , and that last photo looking out the window is a real "Kodak-Moment" :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> She looks gorgeous! And I LOVE picture of her in the window!:wub:


i agree bless her .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just beautiful!!! I love the window photo too.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Elaine, Dixie looks so pretty in her dress, i just love those colors one her!!
i also love the window pic, soooo pretty!!
love and hugs to you and Dixie:wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Alexa said:


> Awww Elaine, I like to see Dixie in her new, colourful dress! As always, she looks very beautiful!!!
> 
> My favourite pic is also the one of her looking out of the window with your pretty flowers in front! Way too cute!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you Alexandra.



aprilb said:


> Beautiful dress, beautiful pics, and most of all, a beautiful girl!:wub::wub: Thanks for sharing


Thanks April.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love Dixie in her darling dress with her bow. The last picture of the dress is to die for!!! She is such a beauty!!! The very last picture of Dixie looking out the window is sooooo darling and framed by your pretty flowers!!! That is a great way to say goodby to summer!!! Thanks for sharing Elaine~~:chili:


Thanks so much Diane. I'm glad I put that window picture in at the last minute.



heartmadeforyou said:


> Bogie says, "Hubba, hubba, Miss Dixie!"


Dixie says, "Fanks Bogie, yu made me bwush!":blush:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh that dress is beautiful and looks absolutely ADORABLE! on Dixie!! she's so darned cute , and that last photo looking out the window is a real "Kodak-Moment" :wub:


Thank you Terry. I thought she looked cute so ran into the house for the camera. Surprisingly she was still there when I got back.



jodublin said:


> i agree bless her .


 Thanks Jo. 



Maglily said:


> Just beautiful!!! I love the window photo too.


Thanks so much Brenda.



mfa said:


> Elaine, Dixie looks so pretty in her dress, i just love those colors one her!!
> i also love the window pic, soooo pretty!!
> love and hugs to you and Dixie:wub:


Thank you Florence. Hugs and love right back.



kodie said:


> adorable!!


Thank you Stacy. It's nice to see you around SM! I miss those two cutie pies of yours. Give them both a kiss for me, two for Kodie, shhh, don't tell Kelsie.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I had to take another look at gorgeous Dixie! I just love her in that dress and that first pic is so sassy. Love the window shot too - of course Dixie shoudl be framed by flowers everyday


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I totally agree Johita....such a beauty!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

totally loved these pictures...Dixie is a doll!!! 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like that dress....too cute.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Johita said:


> I had to take another look at gorgeous Dixie! I just love her in that dress and that first pic is so sassy. Love the window shot too - of course Dixie shoudl be framed by flowers everyday


Oh that's so nice Edith. Dixie thinks she should have flowers everyday too. LOL



Rocky's Mom said:


> I totally agree Johita....such a beauty!:thumbsup:


Thanks!



Katkoota said:


> totally loved these pictures...Dixie is a doll!!!
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat.



Terry36 said:


> I really like that dress....too cute.


It's a beauty isn't it?


----------

